# What kind of malawi cichlids in a 55g?



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Theoretically, I could turn my planted 55g into an lake malawi cichlid tank, then get a wider planted tank (65 or 75g) as its easier to plant in a wider tank.

What kinds of malawi cichlids can you keep in a 55g? 

I was thinking about this because I had an interview at a big corporate office today and their reception area had a big community african cichlid tank (6 feet x 2 feet x 2-3feet), it had a big rock structure in the middle and a range of different malawi cichlids, built-in filtration/sump. IMO really nice looking tank (minus the fake plants).

I'm doing more research, but basically lake malawi cichlids need hard water, clean water, ample swimming space and good matching of tankmates? I want big fish that are suitable for a 55g.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

cant put BIG malawis in a 55

but look these fish up cuzz im tired and cant link right now

yellow lab

pseudo tropheus acei

aulonocara masoni, firefish, maulana

red x red zebra

stuff that size...


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Pablo said:


> cant put BIG malawis in a 55
> 
> but look these fish up cuzz im tired and cant link right now
> 
> ...


Thanks man!


----------

